# Free Coke® Or Pepsi®.



## ropper98 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Free Coke® Or Pepsi®.*

Cool - Coke® Or Pepsi® - with participation in their promo 
at * Link...* you can get Free Coke® Or Pepsi®. I think I am going to go through to see if it works - anyone else tried this before?


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Free Coke® Or Pepsi®.*



ropper98 said:


> Cool - Coke® Or Pepsi® - with participation in their promo
> at * Link...* you can get Free Coke® Or Pepsi®. I think I am going to go through to see if it works - anyone else tried this before?


spammer!!:bn


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Free Coke® Or Pepsi®.*



ropper98 said:


> anyone else tried this before?


no, and never will

:fu :bn


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Free Coke® Or Pepsi®.*

Buey Buyes. :bn


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Free Coke® Or Pepsi®.*

yes! end him!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Free Coke® Or Pepsi®.*

Spammin bastage! :bn


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Free Coke® Or Pepsi®.*

Are you a *******? Spam cooked in cola... sounds like something Leafhog would do, ifn yens aksin I.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Free Coke® Or Pepsi®.*



Lumpold said:


> Are you a *******? Spam cooked in cola... sounds like something Leafhog would do, ifn yens aksin I.


Actually, mini hot dogs cooked in regular coca cola (until it evaporates) are excellent. I'll have to try it with baloney or spam.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Free Coke® Or Pepsi®.*



ropper98 said:


> Cool - Coke® Or Pepsi® - with participation in their promo
> at * Link...* you can get Free Coke® Or Pepsi®. I think I am going to go through to see if it works - anyone else tried this before?


OFF WITH HIS HEAD :bx :hn :gn :mn


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Free Coke® Or Pepsi®.*



smokinpoke said:


> OFF WITH HIS HEAD :bx :hn :gn :mn


Wooh there big fella.... Klugs took care of em 10 hrs ago:bn


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Free Coke® Or Pepsi®.*



SDmate said:


> Wooh there big fella.... Klugs took care of em 10 hrs ago:bn


:r :r Wow, 3 posts and he was out!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Free Coke® Or Pepsi®.*

Spammer Banning !!!

Nice !


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Free Coke® Or Pepsi®.*



SDmate said:


> Wooh there big fella.... Klugs took care of em 10 hrs ago:bn


sorry i get a little worked up over spammers


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Free Coke® Or Pepsi®.*



SeanGAR said:


> Actually, mini hot dogs cooked in regular coca cola (until it evaporates) are excellent. I'll have to try it with baloney or spam.


Sean, you should cook a gammon/ham in coca cola (kinda like a pot roast ham), it's awesome.


----------

